# Velocimetro para moto.



## electrovalvula (May 20, 2013)

Hola amigos electronicos, tengo una duda, tengo mi moto zanella 50 cc, es una moto viejita modelo 2006 pero le hice de todo los avances electronicos posibles, (si a alguien le interesa lo charlamos) mi idea es ponerle un velocimetro digital sencillo a la moto, que no sea muy complejo mis conocimientos me permiten programar pic, con algo mas me la rebusco pero no me complico, ahora bien vamos al grano. 
Alguno me puede ayudar con los planos de algun velocimetro simple medio facil de hacer y no muy complejo, que no tenga salidas hexadecimales, solo un display de 3 numeros, sin nada mas complejo a la vista. porfavor si alguno tiene algun plano, o me quiere dar una mano estare agradecido. 
Atte electrovalvula


----------



## jamesoro (May 22, 2013)

pues yo hace tiempo queria lo mismo pero al final le instale uno de bicicleta y listo, me marcaba todos los datos y asi la vendi.


----------



## Scooter (May 23, 2013)

Voto por el de bicicleta.
Los hay que marcan mas de 120km/h


----------

